# budget gaming pc under 30k max 35k



## niz04 (Aug 8, 2013)

need a budget gaming pc under 30 to 35k 
need a monitor,ram,hdd,ssd,processor,mobo,speaker,dvd writer,cabinet,gpu,keyboard-mouse
not going to OC ust little gaming like bf3 and crysis 3at 768i
monitor should be 1600x900 or 1368x768
 thought to buy 
cpu - intel pentium g2120
mobo-gigabyte b75m-d3h
ram - Ballistix FINN 2GB Gaming DDR3 PC3-14900 1866MHz
gpu - GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-2GI
hdd - WD Caviar Blue 500 GB
ssd  - Kingston SV300S37A/60G
monitor - AOC e2060 swn 20

i need atleast 4 core and 22nm fabrication cpu at budget so i am asking to u guys


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2013)

Please fill this up: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## niz04 (Aug 9, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Gaming at mid to high

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:30k to 35k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 8 pro

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:need a monitor 21.5 inch 1600x900

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:want to buy whole new pc

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Next Month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:i will assemble it

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i am living in bhagalpur and buy it from kolkata

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:dont want ssd if price going to cross the limit of 30k


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 9, 2013)

FX 6300 - 7.3k
Gigabyte GA 970 ds3- 5k
G.skill ripjawsx 4GB - 2.2k
Sapphire HD 6670 DDR5 - 5.3k
Antec VP450p - 2.6k
Logitech k200 - 0.4k
lenovo m6811 - 0.65k
Asus 24x dvd writer - 1k
wd caviar blue 500GB - 3k
Dell IN2030M - 6.1k
NZXT gamma - 2.2k
total ~ 35k


niz04 said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? *(Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.') *
> Ans:*Gaming at mid to high*




answer full question.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 9, 2013)

games like bf3 cod mw3 and hdd should be 500gb


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Get atleast hd 7750 at 6.5k/7k


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 9, 2013)

^ if budget permits then go for it


----------



## darkther (Aug 9, 2013)

op could get a cheap mouse and keyboard (can upgrade them later), and a HD 7750


----------



## niz04 (Aug 9, 2013)

what about cpu hdd and other ...i will get 7750


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 9, 2013)

niz04 said:


> what about cpu hdd and other ...i will get 7750



as i posted in #4 post


----------

